
AIs have replaced aliens as our greatest world-destroying fear - janeboo
https://qz.com/1201846/ais-have-replaced-aliens-as-our-greatest-world-destroying-fear/
======
totalZero
I was thinking about this today. The idea of a super-intelligent AI adversary
draws my concern for only one reason.

The biggest threat to humans from AI is that machines will learn all about us
from the very data we store about ourselves. Facebook, Google, amd countless
other banks of data can form a patchwork quilt of facts, photos, friends and
locations that characterize everything from our preferences and habits to our
fears and motivations.

------
shams93
At least the fear of a world destroying AI is based upon a real and rational
risk. The toxicity of interstellar space is so extreme and the distances so
vast that the energy needed to travel is basically unrealistic for most
advanced civilizations. At least AI is a rational risk and people are facing
rational fears.

------
joeblow9999
Don't use Facebook or Gmail. It's not that hard.

